# Uber's response to rider stealing my charger



## Uber15 (Jul 12, 2015)

so I had a rider that stole one of my phone chargers that I have for them to use. When I reported it to uber, I thought I would get some support. Don't know why I thought that. Time and time again they've dropped the ball. Don't really care for the drivers. 

Here's their response. It felt more like them telling me "screw you".


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I can kinda see their point of view.. They don't want to get stuck in the middle of what will amount to nothing more than a he-said-she-said pissing contest.. Imagine if they did reimburse for stolen items how many crooked drivers would try to take advantage since there is no way to prove anything.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Uber15 said:


> so I had a rider that stole one of my phone chargers that I have for them to use. When I reported it to uber, I thought I would get some support. Don't know why I thought that. Time and time again they've dropped the ball. Don't really care for the drivers.
> 
> Here's their response. It felt more like them telling me "screw you".


Did you have water and candy to offer? The stupid customer just wanted to make sure he can charge his phone on his next $5.00 Fuber pool ride.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Uber15 said:


> so I had a rider that stole one of my phone chargers that I have for them to use. When I reported it to uber, I thought I would get some support. Don't know why I thought that. Time and time again they've dropped the ball. Don't really care for the drivers.
> 
> Here's their response. It felt more like them telling me "screw you".


Call their bluff. File a police report and have them contact Uber for the info.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Given that chargers aren't too expensive it's probably not worth wasting your time with Uber support. I had an iPhone charger stolen week 1 of driving Uber. I initially figured, "I'll just put the charger in the back seat pocket and pax can just use it if they need to." BZZZT! Wrong answer, newbie. So naive was I. Well, lesson learned. Now I keep the chargers and cables under lock and key. If pax want to use them they have to ask, and I make sure they're handed back over to me at the ride's conclusion.

SIDE NOTE: Aux cord is treated the same. Keeping it hidden means that I can tell them I don't have one if I suspect they'll play ******y music (censored word rhymes with splooshy).


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

At least they did not lie to you. They didn't say they were so sorry to hear that nor did they say thanks for reaching out. This is actually an improvement in their service.


----------



## Uber15 (Jul 12, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Did you have water and candy to offer? The stupid customer just wanted to make sure he can charge his phone on his next $5.00 Fuber pool ride.


I do offer candy and water. I was helping their friends get out of the back seat and the charger was up front. Trying to figure out how I can secure everything in my car. I guess I should grab my cellphone too when I go help them out?

Need to get a dashcam so uber/police will have more than my word I guess.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Use gorilla tape and / or plastic ties to fasten everything in place. This will make it difficult to remove it without creating a scene.


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

Uber15 said:


> I do offer candy and water. I was helping their friends get out of the back seat and the charger was up front. Trying to figure out how I can secure everything in my car. I guess I should grab my cellphone too when I go help them out?
> 
> Need to get a dashcam so uber/police will have more than my word I guess.


Why are you helping people out the car ? And chargers are cheap so I don't get the fuss.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I would say it's called principle of the matter. I'm sure the price of charger is insignificant. Someone comes in my space and steals from me I would have a problem with it too.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Dang people, year and a half of driving and I still tell people I only have the iphone 4 charger and no USB, you folks really do go above and beyond.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

Tell them you picked them up at home and now have to go there to settle this yourself thanks to uber. Obviously don't really do this but just to see what uber does.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber15 said:


> so I had a rider that stole one of my phone chargers that I have for them to use. When I reported it to uber, I thought I would get some support. Don't know why I thought that. Time and time again they've dropped the ball. Don't really care for the drivers.
> 
> Here's their response. It felt more like them telling me "screw you".


And yet they are ready to give out your phone number to a passenger if they complain they left a stick of gum behind in your car


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber freely provides your personal information with PAX for lost items. Does Uber consider PAX as partners?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

njn said:


> Uber freely provides your personal information with PAX for lost items. Does Uber consider PAX as partners?


Actually they always ask permission ahead of time (at least with me) if they can share my number with passengers.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Hahahaha. LMAO. Only way pax shit is getting charged is if they brought their own cord.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

if you had a camera you could have a case. Someone stole my Bic lighter the first or second week. 6 guys going to Top Golf Friday afternoon. Shady cleptomaniacs. Can't stand the alcoholic spoiled brats in Atlanta.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

njn said:


> Uber freely provides your personal information with PAX for lost items. Does Uber consider PAX as partners?


Yes, riders are partners for sharing your information with them and we are fuber slaves


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ok so if a rider leaves personal item in my car I am free to take it without being contacting by Uber once rider tells Uber what happened?. I know that's not the case. Nothing but biased for the riders. 

I have had people leave behind expensive phones, cash, credit cards, umbrellas just to name a few. How someone could be so dumb to leave behind important stuff like that in a taxi is something I don't get.

Then again, I drive mostly nights with drunks


----------



## Uber chick in miami (Jun 25, 2016)

At these fares, why are you helping people get out of car? They saw you coming a mile away! Lol ... we are not getting limo chauffeur prices 

But now I have to do the same, put all my chargers away so they can't be stolen


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm not charging anyone's phones anymore. 
I'm not allowing cords to be plugged in anymore.
I'm not allowing the radio to be turned on anymore.

There, I feel better already.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> At least they did not lie to you. They didn't say they were so sorry to hear that nor did they say thanks for reaching out. This is actually an improvement in their service.


No other saying makes me cringe when I read it like "reach(ing) out". People who use it should be hung, drawn and quartered.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

Uber15 said:


> so I had a rider that stole one of my phone chargers that I have for them to use. When I reported it to uber, I thought I would get some support. Don't know why I thought that. Time and time again they've dropped the ball. Don't really care for the drivers.
> 
> Here's their response. It felt more like them telling me "screw you".


EEFFFFF Fuber!!!!!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I handle it differently. My charger has two outputs. One is for my phone. The other is for the pax. I bought a 6 foot cord, plug it in and give the pax the other end but only if requested. Cord cost me $5 and can't be stolen.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber15 said:


> so I had a rider that stole one of my phone chargers that I have for them to use. When I reported it to uber, I thought I would get some support. Don't know why I thought that. Time and time again they've dropped the ball. Don't really care for the drivers.
> 
> Here's their response. It felt more like them telling me "screw you".


You need to escalate this. I have been reimbursed for a stolen phone charger. Make it clear that the customer stole it after you lent it to them to use during the ride. They made me provide a receipt for the replacement cord and then reimbursed for it.


----------



## Lindsay3222 (Jul 13, 2016)

Someone stole my charger too same thing happened


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

Bullet chargers and cables, available at the dollar store for $1-$2. At least they get a cheap one if they do take it. They seem to work just fine. The last one I bought at a gas station for much more made my car smell like an engine fire.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I'm not charging anyone's phones anymore.
> I'm not allowing cords to be plugged in anymore.
> I'm not allowing the radio to be turned on anymore.
> 
> There, I feel better already.


New service starting up, JUNO http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36592208 They promise to treat drivers with respect.


----------



## Poop on Wheels (Jun 29, 2016)

Had the same thing happen.

I went back to the drop off point (PAX friend' house house) and recovered it myself. I was only about 4 miles away when I discovered it missing.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a Lightning (newer iPhones) and USB Micro (Androids and most other phones) charging cables.

However, the other end is connected to a USB charger in my center console, so they aren't able to steal it simply by yanking it.

Lock down anything you don't want them to take with them. Uber pax aren't honest.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Call their bluff. File a police report and have them contact Uber for the info.


Great idea... Since police department doesn't have anything to do now days, let's have a police office show up to take a report, go pick it up from the police station in a couple of days for a $2 charger


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

mikesmidget said:


> I handle it differently. My charger has two outputs. One is for my phone. The other is for the pax. I bought a 6 foot cord, plug it in and give the pax the other end but only if requested. Cord cost me $5 and can't be stolen.


Both of my cords are 6 foot and I have trailed the cord back to them in the back seat.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I have a Lightning (newer iPhones) and USB Micro (Androids and most other phones) charging cables.
> 
> However, the other end is connected to a USB charger in my center console, so they aren't able to steal it simply by yanking it.
> 
> Lock down anything you don't want them to take with them. Uber pax aren't honest.


This^^^ my aux input is also in the middle console so it's easy for me to say I don't have aux since it's not visible. My car also has a built in timer in the cluster, I love it!


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Actually they always ask permission ahead of time (at least with me) if they can share my number with passengers.


Uber has never asked for permission. They have given drivers number without consent. You must be special. It has happened to me a few times. Once I had a women rider call, asking if I could check the car for her panty.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

njn said:


> Uber freely provides your personal information with PAX for lost items. Does Uber consider PAX as partners?


One of the reason I stopped being a good Samaritan. If you answer 'YES', Uber & passenger wants the item to be returned immediately & no compensation. The best answer is 'NO' & denial. Items found in my car are tossed in the first garbage bin, that way there is nothing in my possession & if ever police is involved, there is no evidence.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Owner, not the rider, of an item left in my car contacted me just this morning about something from July 4th. SMH


----------

